

Ask HN:Is there good marketplace for selling software beside phone marketplaces - umenline

i like to be able to get income beside the freelance jobs , something that can generate revenue , i was wandering is there any good market niche that i can build software and sell l it ? plugs-ins or desktop apps
======
ig1
The App Store for Mac is pretty big as is Steam, Microsoft plan to role out an
app store for windows as well.

There are also "add-on" stores for big SaaS platforms such as Salesforce.

------
gspyrou
For mobile apps you can check out Apptopia <http://www.apptopia.com/>

~~~
umenline
no just not mobile ....i was asking about more niche market places

------
muellerwolfram
as an add-on question... does anyone have experience with selling wordpress
plugins? is there a market for commercial plugins, or are most people not
willing to pay since there is a lot of free stuff?

